# Moonshoe bands ever used by anyone?



## cannonball55 (Nov 21, 2011)

Has anyone tried the rubber bands that come with the kids toy "Moonshoes"? They are mini trampolines that strap to the kids feet like snowshoes. They come with around 60 bands that are very tough rubber bands that look to be of good quality. They are a full loop style band that is probably 16" long (8" diameter loop).


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Never heard of the toy.... But looks like a good amount of rubber!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Don't wanna make a slingshot with them, but if they make them for adults I'd LOVE to drink a six-pack and strap on a pair!


----------



## cannonball55 (Nov 21, 2011)

Better for adults and drinking....http://flybar.com/pages/home.html
World record pogo jump 7' 6". Pull that out at a tailgate party and a trip to the hospital will shortly follow.


----------



## mattardel (May 27, 2011)

Actually I have used them on an SS, quite a while ago. Very good bands, but not as good as 107s. They work if you need something quick.


----------

